# Lounge > Computers, Consoles, and other Electronics >  Small Electronics Repair Recommendation

## haggis88

Have a babybrezza that we got from a family friend.

Thermostat has crapped it

Anyone got a recommendation to repair it? I assume it would be fairly simple, but my electronics skills are builder grade AF

I can see the thermostat when I open the unit up, but no idea what I'd need to replace or even where to buy the parts...BB themselves do sell spares but I can't see any electrical components available.

Seems a waste to just chuck it out for such a minor issue

----------


## mr2mike

Bestech
https://www.bestech.ca/

----------

